# Any good musical instrument insurance agencies?



## Lomberdia (May 20, 2014)

I will be receiving my new harp mid-June and I'm looking into getting insurance that will replace and/or repair my instrument if damage or any other tragedy should happen. This is my first time getting insurance for my instruments simply because none of them were worth more than $700 to buy new but this new harp is over $3000 so yeah, getting insurance lol.

I hear about music pro insurance that will cover the price to replace my harp fully and it's a cheap annual premium. But as will all things, I heard pros and cons. I thought about adding my harp to my current insurance policy but all state doesn't cover musical instruments if I make an income from it (no matter how small) an I found that to be a constant amount the big home/auto insurance companies.

so music furs, which insurance do you have for your instruments? Which companies you feel should be avoided and why? Which ones do you like or heard good things about like filling a claim and policies, ect?


----------



## iToShepherd (Jul 13, 2014)

I was told in high school I could add it to my parents home owners insurance - maybe see if apartment/home insurance could work for you?


----------

